# UGA at Auburn game thread.



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

First of all, thank you guys for humoring me to be the game thread starter.  I will take luck superstition, or mojo if it helps the Dawgs win.  To show you guys how much I am willing do to keep the Dawgs winning, I am not going to get this kidney stone removed unless it's an emergency.  Even then I may ask the Dr, if I can keep it, lol.


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

You already jinxed the Mojo, by talking about the Mojo.

WDE. 

Tigers 31-28


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

weagle said:


> You already jinxed the Mojo, by talking about the Mojo.
> 
> WDE.
> 
> Tigers 31-28




Well you just said it back, so you just jinxed the Barn.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you SpotandStalk for letting me have the game thread, and thanks to the other Dawgs who remembered my request to start the thread.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

This game will always hold a special place in my heart.  When my daughter was born, my wife was still in the hospital and I watched the game holding my baby girl for the first time.  Fast forward 6 years later, and my son was born 2 days earlier, so we were still at the hospital for the game again.  Both times, my wife's Dr. was Dr. Stuckey, who is an Auburn Graduate, so I got to needle him about the game, because the Dawgs won both.   I almost hollered at the end of 2002, but I knew I would have to face the wrath of my wife.


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Well you just said it back, so you just jinxed the Barn.



Nope.  I checked my witch doctor's desk reference first.  Jinx is on the dogs.

I'm already doing pre game stretches.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs gonna get dawggged 
War eagle!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

How it will end nobody knows.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna get dawggged
> War eagle!



I think Auburn matches up well with the Dawgs.  This will be a close game and could go either way.


----------



## TomC (Nov 16, 2019)

Bunch of razorbacks screaming, "GO DAWGS"


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

Barbers all up in this thread flappin gums  but scared to stick their big toe all up in the avatar thread lol!!!


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

WOOF WOOF. GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2019)

1980..


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980..


Next year!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

The Georgia next years


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Tailgate fixing to drop.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Game running late, that to that bad team that was playing the first game.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 16, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> This game will always hold a special place in my heart.  When my daughter was born, my wife was still in the hospital and I watched the game holding my baby girl for the first time.  Fast forward 6 years later, and my son was born 2 days earlier, so we were still at the hospital for the game again.  Both times, my wife's Dr. was Dr. Stuckey, who is an Auburn Graduate, so I got to needle him about the game, because the Dawgs won both.   I almost hollered at the end of 2002, but I knew I would have to face the wrath of my wife.


Sounds like you had some busy Valentines Day celebrations.


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Its on


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Better tighten your chinstraps boys.  Grown man football on the plains.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Tailgate fixing to drop.


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

An early QB run is promising.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm getting the jitters.  Auburn is moving the ball too easy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2019)

WDE !!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Announcers are sure trying to talk UGA down.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Why cant they come out of the locker ready to play?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Announcers are sure trying to talk UGA down.


I noticed that as well


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

They gonna go for it?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Gus is getting desperate early, trying for it on 4th down.  Dawgs have to hold them to 3, because I suspect Blankemship is going to have to kick a lot of FG's.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Why cant they come out of the locker ready to play?


Gotta have Faith B0$$


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Now go down and score.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Missed it! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

MISS


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh yeah


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 16, 2019)

I’ve been a Dawg fan forever, but it’s runs me raw to see Ben Cleveland get treated like he has.
After he’s the SEC offensive lineman of the week and grades out the way he did.
They don’t have him in the starting lineup.
WTH
Pittman is part of the reason Georgia has not done as good as they should have been.


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Let's see what we got today


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

FG no good, 0-0 still.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Next year!


600 5 star recruits are a comin according to ibarkatthetelevision.com


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> I’ve been a Dawg fan forever, but it’s runs me raw to see Ben Cleveland get treated like he has.
> After he’s the SEC offensive lineman of the week and grades out the way he did.
> They don’t have him in the starting lineup.
> WTH
> Pittman is part of the reason Georgia has not done as good as they should have been.



It seems like UGA runs the ball better with Ben in.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Run on 1st down, nobody expected that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

GREAT PUNT


----------



## James12 (Nov 16, 2019)

Run run pass (I mean checkdown)


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Poor first drive.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> #FIRECOLEY


I repeat my statement!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Don't force one here Fromm!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Poor first drive.



That was ugly.  What a punt by Camarda!!


----------



## srb (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe Arky is looking for potential coaches today??????????


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Fromm should’ve ran on that 3rd down.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn sure moved the ball a lot easier vs UGA on their 1st drive.


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Auburn sure moved the ball a lot easier vs UGA on their 1st drive.


Yep


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Good stop D!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Good stop D!


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawg Strong Baby


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

That was a backwards pass, it seemed.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 16, 2019)

they surely do!
just don’t make sense after he gets the accolades he got last week and you keep cade mays in.
Horrible coaching, more like favoritism.
They wanting cades brother to come to athens, so they play cade to keep sucking up to his parents.


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybee we can throw the ball?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Good stop


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> That was a backwards pass, it seemed.


Cuz you must be 5 minutes behind.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

I hope we can get a nice run on this 1st down here.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on Dawgs, let's get going.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Cuz you must be 5 minutes behind.



Dang, I did it again.  Paused it for a commercial and forgot.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Dang, I did it again.  Paused it for a commercial and forgot.


You do that too?
????


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

TD


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Blaylock with a great pass from Fromm!!  what a play.


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

7-0 Daaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs done throwed the bomb early


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Good second drive.


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Boom. That's what a Dawg in your face looks like kitty kats.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs done throwed the bomb early


You FINALLY got your wish on that, homey.


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Not surprised by that.  We have a tendency to give up long plays.  

Got to get pressure on Fromm with the front 4


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Eat big Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

NOLAN SMITH IS AWESOME!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Stupid trick play.  Hope Gus gets those out of his system early.  They work about 5% of the time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

CAGER TIME!


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

We looking good


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

If Bo Nix is not running, our O will not move.


----------



## srb (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe today will be gusssy last day.......................................................At AU


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Cager got held!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Pickens time!


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Crap calling again.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

2 runs, one long developing pass play= 4th down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Fromm is a nervous wreck back there.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Simmons has no business on the field.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Great punt.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Fromm is a nervous wreck back there.



He plays best in the 2 minute drill, where he just plays without second guessing himself every play.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Cager, Pickens, & Blaylock only ones that can catch!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!! We win by 17!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

7-0 Dawgs after 1


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs playing lights out D. The O needs to get it in gear.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on D!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn got away with a facemask


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

That sun is brutal


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That sun is brutal


Yeah, been saying the same thing. Hurts my eyes watching on TV.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs playing lights out D. The O needs to get it in gear.



I think the o is in the only gear they got.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Good gosh what a hit on that Auburn RB.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Arm tackling wont get it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Good stop Defense!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Defense!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Eat, big Dawgs! EAT!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Good D!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Did I mention the stupid trick plays.. Grrrrrr.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Is Gus calling these plays. Good grief. Who would ever think a play like that would work


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Lord.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Not that is the havoc I been waiting on.


----------



## PopPop (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lord.



Painful ain’t it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Let’s get some more points on this series Dawgs!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Got to take advantage of the good D we playing.


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2019)

Whitlow could of ran backwards a few more yards


----------



## srb (Nov 16, 2019)

...........GUSSSY

Maybe he will Be wisk away by ArKy


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Got to take advantage of the good D we playing.


You don't need good defense when they run plays that have no chance


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Is Gus calling these plays. Good grief. Who would ever think a play like that would work


Yep that's pure Gus.  Too smart by half sometimes.  Usually by the second half he settles down and lets the QB keep it and get yards.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

O is terrible.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

That was pass interference


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

This is all defense today.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Another great punt


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You don't need good defense when they run plays that have no chance



They cant run because the D is stopping it.


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

dogs punter getting the game ball at this point.  Killing us.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Another great punt


This keeps up this will be known as the punt bowl


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Gary Danielson has LOST his mind


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

?????

Tua got hurt and it should HELP Bama's chances


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Good stop D


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Another great defensive series by the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This keeps up this will be known as the punt bowl



We got the longest punt.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

He’s gone!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Dumb play by Resse.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Gary danielson is a moron


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Targeting is the stupidest rule in football.  15yds unnecessary roughness is what the call should be.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

weagle said:


> Targeting is the stupidest rule in football.  15yds unnecessary roughness is what the call should be.


That isn’t what I would call targeting


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?????
> 
> Tua got hurt and it should HELP Bama's chances



Yep, suspect that boy best not have to pee in the bottle anytime soon.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

All them hoochie mamas in the stands


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Another 3 and out.?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

We won that Punt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

That boy can kick!
He’s like Hot Rod on punts!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Dogs are almost tackling our front 4. Our d-line needs the old tear aways


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Kirby and Lanning got the D we need a OC!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Explosive game. Glad I took the over.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

You ever wonder if brad nessler ever wants to choke the life out of Gary danielson?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

That’s them DAWGS!
Let them DAWGS eat!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

I heard a dawg say the F bomb he should be kicked off the team


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

We in better punting territory know.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Lecount is playing like a man possessed.


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We in better punting territory know.


Funny


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs O sucks. Fire Coley. That is all.


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Time to dig in dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Ridiculous


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Run,run,pass....somebody give me a beat.....run,run,pass


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Walk Away Coley


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Neither offense can do anything. This is an old school SEC smash mouth defensive battle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

We need a mobile QB so bad. Bring in D Qwan or what ever his name is.


----------



## James12 (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> We need a mobile QB so bad. Bring in D Qwan or what ever his name is.



Fields? He left ?


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Playing behind the sticks.  Let Bo run the ball. don't worry about that fumble.


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2019)

Gus picking his nose ! ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

antharper said:


> Gus picking his nose ! ?


I started to say same thing


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

antharper said:


> Gus picking his nose ! ?


I see a new Avatar


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

So what was that? Georgia gets a free time out


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Guess we didn't bring Pickens with us.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

We’ll prolly sit on this last minute plus.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So what was that? Georgia gets a free time out


It was auburn


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So what was that?
> 
> Auburn took a to.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Finally a PI call


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Swift nearly took it to the house!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Get 6 now!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Pickens or Cager time!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

We need this FG.


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Push it home Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Herrien laid that guy out


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Ouch on the sideline!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Or girl hopefully she’s OK


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah Danielson just said it was a person who got hurt, not a player


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Well dang!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

I bet Herrien feels awful!


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Unconcious


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Hope she is okay.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

They get all in the dang way right there on the sideline. Hope she’s okay, of course.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks like a flying knee


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang. Sounds like she took a hard lick. She’s out cold.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

TD


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

TD


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

6!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

Hard to celebrate that one..... Man I hope that girl is OK


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

14-0 All Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks Gus for giving us the extra time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Hard to celebrate that one..... Man I hope that girl is OK



Herrien scores for that young lady!


----------



## hopper (Nov 16, 2019)

Way to go into the half


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hope that gal is okay


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

And we get the ball to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

And that will do it for the half

14-0 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

That D be eating good in the neighborhood


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm gonna need Auburn to come out on fire. Gus needs to be employed at Auburn when the season ends.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Where’s brother Quack at? I would like to update him on that Ga Tech game.

It’s 38-0 Virginia Tech early in the 3rd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Where’s brother Quack at? I would like to update him on that Ga Tech game.
> 
> It’s 38-0 Virginia Tech early in the 3rd.


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Where’s brother Quack at? I would like to update him on that Ga Tech game.
> 
> It’s 38-0 Virginia Tech early in the 3rd.


?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2019)

That girl needs that scoring football. I hopr he kept it. Bless her.


----------



## Horns (Nov 16, 2019)

UGA D on fire


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Well, we're not where I want to be, but we are pretty much where I expected at half.  Hopefully we do the normal thing Gus's teams do and get on track the second half.  

Run the QB on early downs, throw short passes and set up the running game on the corner.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah, she took a lick!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Keep chopping!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

These refs SUX and refuse to call penalties on Auburn!

One PI call!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Big 3 and out for the Tigers D.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Did Cager and Pickens get on a bus?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Gonna need the D to score this half.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2019)

Hold em Dogs, barn driving.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

I would challenge that spot. I thought the ball went out a little further up than that. Maybe around the 5 or so.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Good stop Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Fromm needs to pretend it’s the 2 minute drill


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

In a hole.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Fromm needs to pretend it’s the 2 minute drill


And run it a time or 2.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> In a hole.


Better than them in the end zone


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Where is Pickens and Cager?


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Coley eats poop!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Good Kick


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Another good punt.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

They don’t mind calling penalties on UGA!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Where is Pickens and Cager?


I think they might have got on the gus bus and left.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Another stupid penalty. Did not see it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

What did we do to get the personal foul? Never saw it. Idiots!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS with cheating refs!   BEAT AUBURN ANYWAY!


----------



## kingfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Your punter has a thunder foot.  Just saying !!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

RUN THE QB GUS!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Coley eats poop!


????


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Simmons needs to sit the rest of the year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Simmons should not be allowed to play he SUXS


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

You can’t be so stupid! Good grief!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Why is Simmons playing?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

D up, Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

GOT HIM!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Good hustle by Stevenson.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs need a long time consuming drive here for points!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Need a turnover here.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on Dawgs.  Need to get some 1st downs, eat some clock, and get up 21-0 to start the 4th.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs playing some junkyard dawg defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Toss sweep.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

We need to do more toss sweeps. Get our backs moving. We do better than on a hand off.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2019)

Let’s go Dawgs! Take over these bums!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh no! Not an injury!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh no Herrien hurt.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Gary no one cares about your injuries in the 70’s


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

I hope Herrien is OK!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Hope Herrin isn't hurt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

There’s the dirty, desperate Barners...


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2019)

No. 3 for Auburn ain’t nothing but a trash player.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

ZEUS TIME!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Gary no one cares about your injuries in the 70’s



Cant stand him.


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

That was an awkward tackle hope the guy is OK.  Wasn't a horse collar though.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 16, 2019)

That’s not good.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Not happy but I wanna see Zeus!


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2019)

Zeus!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn is the dirty of the dirtiest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Dirty fat hog!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Score Dawgs Score!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Let's put it away here


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Slow it down now.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2019)

Zeus is a bull!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Cook is faster to the outside


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Cook way too small to run up the middle.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Garys a idiot


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Eat, Dawgs! EAT!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

TD


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

What a throw and catch by Kearis and Fromm.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Now we see if Kirby paid the referess


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

He was out....DANG!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Negative. He was out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

If he had control before stepping out it is a TD.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Not gonna stand.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

What a catch, but he was out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Great effort


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

It looked like his foot was dragging when the ball hit his hands first, then it came and went out.   Close but I bet they overturn it.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Close,great catch though


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

His foot came down out of bounds. No good.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

That's alright we gonna score


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Close


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Haha


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

FINALLY A PENALTY AGAINST AUBURN!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Dirt,dirty,dirty


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

What a dummy play by Auburn.  They had pretty much held UGA to a FG at 3rd and 10.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn is pure trailer trash.. pathetic cheaters..


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Don’t give Swift the ball after that. He dizzy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

WOLF!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Baby!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

That one will stand. WOLF


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

TD Wolfe!!!  What a game so far for Fromm.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

No doubt about that one boys! Dawgs on top 21-0


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

dirty little cheaters..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks again UT.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Let’s go defense!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

That D is much too strong.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes sir!! Knife in the heart! Ol Gussie giving that gum a workout!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks again UT.


Wolf is stepping up big time!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Seconds left in the 3rd and it has been all Dawgs!

Keep on chopping Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn is pure trailer trash.. pathetic cheaters..


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## Coenen (Nov 16, 2019)

Forgive if already posted...


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Herrien exercising that’s GREAT!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Forgive if already posted...


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

LOL fans booing!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

I like ridin in my truck,lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

I just want Pickens or Cager to score a TD!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm gonna need Auburn to come out on fire. Gus needs to be employed at Auburn when the season ends.



You saying you dont want the Bus in Tallahassee.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

The Ga defense is the real deal.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2019)

Don’t play Swift or Herrien anymore today. 21-0 this one is over.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Defense! Defense! GATA Dawgs! Keep on chopping!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm gonna need Auburn to come out on fire. Gus needs to be employed at Auburn when the season ends.


I think Gus would do great at FSU!
Can’t get much worse!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Preserve the shut out Dawgs! Come on!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Hold em dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

My oh my


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> My oh my


I thought for sure we had that pick!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Bogus


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Refs trying their best.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang they call PI after all Auburn has done today?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Bailed them out with another stupid penalty. Stop them and preserve this shut out Dawgs! Stop ‘em!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Laughing.  Kirby saved Gus from another stupid trick play with that time out.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on D!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Same old lame crap out of Gus


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

If we had Fields still we would be destroying everybody. No joking!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

TD tigers

21-7 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on Dawgs a lot of football still to play!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

A grandma on a walker could have caught that pass and ran it in. Dang it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs trying to stress me out these last few minutes. Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Wanted the Dawgs to shut em out at home


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh my!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang Kirby why didn’t you see that coming!


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 16, 2019)

Uh oh..


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn touched it first.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Great coaching by Kirby.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Loling


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you refs 

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Kirby had daddy nick call that one In from the hospital


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs cheat


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Dont go to conservative Kirby.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs are cheaters


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Pfffeeeeewwww!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs are cheaters


Glad to see your internet is still working.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Pfffeeeeewwww!


I know that’s right!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

All my dawg friends on Facebook whining so bad you would think there dawgs are losing lol


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs are cheaters


Phhhht..  replay confirmed


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Eat that clock up Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Dogs going to pull a Falcons?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Throw it to Pickens or Cager!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Glad to see your internet is still working.


I’m not slayer I’m not scared


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs trying to run the clock out with 9 minutes left.  Playing not to lose.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Phhhht..  replay confirmed



Kirby called daddy nick like this ???


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Dear god please strike Gary danielson mute


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Horrible play calling.  I think Auburn is going to make this a close game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang! Keep chopping Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

3 and out stopped the clock.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

#FIRECOLEYHESUX


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs always have to skress me out in these games. Good grief put them away, boys!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Turnover here boys


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs need to score on defense, as the offense is probably not going to score again.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Gus's teams never quit, it's just so dang hard to get them started


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn should have done it like that^^^


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


>


I’ll watch cartoons later, man.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang hate to hear that for Tua!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on D!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Stokes got hold big time.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Lol dawg fans cal dirty every time a dawg gets tackled.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Uh oh


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

What a crock!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Better wake up


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Dang UGA!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

TD auburn


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawg grabbed a foot it’s not fair tackle throw a flag!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 16, 2019)

Georgia gonna lose!!
?

That’s what you get for being lazy!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn has all the momentum.  It's about be 21-14 and Auburn will tie it soon after UGA runs it 3 times up the middle and punts.  Or 2 runs up the middle and one long incompletion.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Well look a there.....


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

HEY GUS RUN THE QB!  HA HA TD


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

So much for no rushing TD’s this year


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

The Dawgs playing prevent defense, it prevents you from winning the game.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Uh oh


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Fire Kirby!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Good Grief!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs defense musta went in the locker room to play Call of Duty.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks like the Hang On by the skin of your teeth Bulldogs are at it again


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

21-14 Dawgs with 7 minutes left in the 4th


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

UGA absolutely has to score 7 here or Auburn will win it going away.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2019)

I take that back, bunker down somebody


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Kirby playing not to lose AGAIN!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 16, 2019)

This is all on Smart


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

I knew this was gonna be a nail bitter!!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Georgia,s D is getting gassed


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol dawg fans cal dirty every time a dawg gets tackled.


No matter who they're playing. ??


----------



## TomC (Nov 16, 2019)

Lemme guess.........run off tackle or sweep???????


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs need to man up and get after it here. We need to get some points.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 16, 2019)

PaDawg said:


> Kirby playing not to lose AGAIN!


Yeap, just like what he did against NAMA


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

PLAYING SAFE WILL LOSE EVERYTIME!

Dang Kirby don’t you learn nothing!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

LSU  would beat Dawgs 90+ to 21.


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

We'll see if the dogs offense can turn it back on.  It's hard to do once you've gone into turtle mode.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Run,run,pass


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Fromm threw it on first down


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Fromm could have ran for 10


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Wolf has made some big catches, but he has dropped some big ones too.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Fire Coley now.


----------



## srb (Nov 16, 2019)

See if this thread passes 600 hits tonight?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Gove me an A


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Wait now the game is back on


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Ballgame, the Dawgs have blown it.  He was all over Jackson's back.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Why didn’t they throw this much on last drive!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Wow. The punter is cracking up to


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Jordan Hare is rocking


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm about to vomit.  Why do you do this to me Dawgs?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Hold them now or lose. Our D does not deserve this offense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

COME ON DAWGS EAT!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 16, 2019)

LOL


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

There may be 4 more possessions in this game.  Lot of football.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 16, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I'm about to vomit.  Why do you do this to me Dawgs?


Because they are a bunch of pansies!
Horrible play calling!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

THIS SUX!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs playing 10 yards off WR's, getting them an easy 10 every play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

GATA Dawgs!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 16, 2019)

Can we say CHOKE!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

D is gassed.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Fumble. Of course they get it back.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 16, 2019)

So funny watching them choke.
so deserving for the coaching staff.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Get ‘em Dawgs! Stop them!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

It's like the Dawgs have no clue the QB is allowed to run the ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

He did not have control when his feet were in.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

He was out!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

They are going to allow it though.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Wow they got it right.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn got screwed on that one


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you Saban!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

COME ON DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Stop them!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Gus's lips turning purple


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

We got to figure out how to run some clock.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Please hold on Dawgs, my BP is way too high.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh no...Bo!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Okay, Dawgs! Let’s run this clock out so I can go outside and faint!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Let’s go Fromm


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

The are leaving Fromm for the RB.  If Fromm scrambles he's got 7-8 yards easy there.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 16, 2019)

It's been good calling.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Who would have thought it. A hand off against a stacked line.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on Dawgs let’s go to Atlanta!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

#PLEASEFIRECOLEY


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Good grief! What are we doing? Get after it!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Auburn will get the ball back with about 1:55 to go if UGA can't get a 1st down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Pathetic!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

That is the way to win a game. Run two plays for 4 yards.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

#FIREKIRBYFORPLAYINGSAFE


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

We’ve got circus clowns for coaches. My God!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Are Pickens and Cager hurt???


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Up to the defense now


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Down field was wide open, but we playing not to lose.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Please get this punt off and not let them return it.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

2:03


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

The refs are about to give the Auburn coach a 15 yard penalty


----------



## TomC (Nov 16, 2019)

still playing soft???????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs got away with a big facemask right there


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Why can't UGA DE's wrap up on sacks?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Come on D


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Ballgame!!! They actually got the sack this time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

THATS THE GAME!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWGGGGGGSSSSSS!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Great defensive stand,go dawgs


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Good game Georgia.  Played hard.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Man that was a good 4th Quarter!
Congratulations dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Victory formation


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Ball Game. Thank you D.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

LSU is going to smoke Georgia


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

WE GOING TO ATLANTA!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Kirby hit the deck!


----------



## TomC (Nov 16, 2019)

Coaches need to run laps Monday!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> LSU is going to smoke Georgia


Sorry Ga won and hurt your feelings again


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Good game Tiger bro’s!

i was nervous as heck that last few minutes. pheeew!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

WE THE SEC EAST CHAMPS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Trayvon Walker doesn't miss many tackles.  As good as the defense is this year, they have freshman and sophomores who are just getting started in college ball. Jordan Davis, Trayvon Walker, Nolan Smith, Ojulari are as good as anyone and they are all freshman.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 16, 2019)

Kirby makes me so mad how he plays when the DAWGS are in the lead


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> WE GOING TO ATLANTA!!



To get our rear handed to us.  Kirby better figure out how to coach to WIN.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Great job Dawgs, Congrats !!!  Nix just isn't ready for prime time yet.  Great game.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

That herd of 5* kids on D gonna be something to see for a few years.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs in the playoffs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

QUIT PLAYING SAFE!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Lol my dawg friends are taking about benching Fromm ???


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Enjoy your avatar Throwback!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Haters been missing the whole game then pop up in the 4th qtr.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs in the playoffs!



They got to beaT LSU in the SECCG then if they lose pray Alabama don’t pay off


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol my dawg friends are taking about benching Fromm ???


Nix will be great in the future!
Seth Williams is a beast!


----------



## RedHills (Nov 16, 2019)

Well I guess this means Malzahn could still be in the running for the FSU job


----------



## Dutch (Nov 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Enjoy your avatar Throwback!


See y’all next Sunday ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They got to beaT LSU in the SECCG then if they lose pray Alabama don’t pay off


Hope y’all destroy Bama!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

All right dawgs y’all be cheering auburn in iron bowl


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Hope y’all destroy Bama!


Me too


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Now I can breath. Auburn played tough. They might beat Alabama. Bama lost Tua for the year today.


----------



## Horns (Nov 16, 2019)

Coaching in the second half made that closer than it should have been


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Sorry Ga won and hurt your feelings again


Doesn't hurt my feelings. If Georgia was my team I'd be concerned. They won't be able to hang with a high powered offense


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

If Kirby would hire a new OC and quit playing safe to win the Dawgs could be unstoppable!

Good Grief!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Good game T and weagle. Y’all about hurt my feelings there at the last. Pheeeew!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> So funny watching them choke.
> so deserving for the coaching staff.


Bwahaha!   Nice post...... You lose......bye. Joined the thread with a little hand full of posts..... Now go disappear again


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They got to beaT LSU in the SECCG then if they lose pray Alabama don’t pay off


Bama is finished


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Doesn't hurt my feelings. If Georgia was my team I'd be concerned. They won't be able to hang with a high powered offense


Ga just beat #11 on there home field....Tell me who The Ohio St played today


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Bama is finished



Jalen Hurts would look great at Bama right now!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That herd of 5* kids on D gonna be something to see for a few years.



I really want to see Nakobe Dean next to Sewell, the big 6'2" 250 Samoan kid who is faster than most RB's.  If the Dawgs could somehow land him as a recruit, it would be amazing.  Nolan Smith on one side, Ojulari on the other, big Jordan Davis in the middle, Trayvon Walker at DT, and Wyatt at DT.  Stevenson at DB, Campbell at DB, Stokes at DB and Quay Walker at S.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Ga just beat #11 on there home field....Tell me who The Ohio St played today


Rutgers....lol


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Ga just beat #11 on there home field....Tell me who The Ohio St played today


The mighty Rutgers


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Anybody watching LSU game?


----------



## Horns (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Doesn't hurt my feelings. If Georgia was my team I'd be concerned. They won't be able to hang with a high powered offense


Y’all played any real defense this year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 12 of 15.....


----------



## Horns (Nov 16, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I really want to see Nakobe Dean next to Sewell, the big 6'2" 250 Samoan kid who is faster than most RB's.  If the Dawgs could somehow land him as a recruit, it would be amazing.  Nolan Smith on one side, Ojulari on the other, big Jordan Davis in the middle, Trayvon Walker at DT, and Wyatt at DT.  Stevenson at DB, Campbell at DB, Stokes at DB and Quay Walker at S.


Scary thought for an opposing offense


----------



## nickel back (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> LSU is going to smoke Georgia


Easy to say..

LSU is going to smoke tOSU...see


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Easy to say..
> 
> LSU is going to smoke tOSU...see


Easy to see. Bucks have the defense to slow LSU down and the offense to out score them


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They got to beaT LSU in the SECCG then if they lose pray Alabama don’t pay off



Bama's playoff hopes left with Tua


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Horns said:


> Y’all played any real defense this year?


No one with a heartbeat


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Easy to see. Bucks have the defense to slow LSU down and the offense to out score them


Rutgers put 21 on yalls D


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

I cant wait to see the Seccg. Interested to see if defense still wins championships


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Anybody watching LSU game?



Surfing through, LSU killing them.
Headed to watch Oklahoma.


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! 12 of 15.....


3 in a row !


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bwahaha!   Nice post...... You lose......bye. Joined the thread with a little hand full of posts..... Now go disappear again


Well jack rabbit, they almost did.
Poor coaching and being lazy almost lost the game, they can’t seem to put their foot on their opponents and choke them out.
Glad to see you’re wearing the rose colored glasses.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Well jack rabbit, they almost did.
> Poor coaching and being lazy almost lost the game, they can’t seem to put their foot on their opponents and choke them out.
> Glad to see you’re wearing the rose colored glasses.


LSU will DESTROY them.......


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> LSU will DESTROY them.......


And then Alabama will be #4


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

No rose colored glasses. No comment on the game. Just calling you like I see you.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Well jack rabbit, they almost did.
> Poor coaching and being lazy almost lost the game, they can’t seem to put their foot on their opponents and choke them out.
> Glad to see you’re wearing the rose colored glasses.



Good game tiger, but what actually went down was we went to a soft zone and lost our edge allowing a whipped team to gain some mo and climb back in it. AU is a darn good team.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> LSU will DESTROY them.......


Make you feel better? We beat y'all.   Remember?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 16, 2019)

For the Coley haters, GA scored 2 shy of the same amount of points as the "high powered offense" of LSU. That's a stingy defense and GA just scored 3 TDs on them. LSU only scored 2.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> LSU will DESTROY them.......


...


TinKnocker said:


> For the Coley haters, GA scored 2 shy of the same amount of points as the "high powered offense" of LSU. That's a stingy defense and GA just scored 3 TDs on them. LSU only scored 2.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Rutgers put 21 on yalls D


Yep. And fields threw 4 td's for over 300 yards.....in the first half


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Kirby may win a NC sometime but it won't be by out coaching the opponent.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

No matter what the haters hate on..... We still own the sec east.  But to put it in perspective of how your team is.... That ain't saying much lol


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Make you feel better? We beat y'all.   Remember?


I do remember. What's that got to do with the upcoming LSU game?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. And fields threw 4 td's for over 300 yards.....in the first half


Against Rutgers.   I saw it.  It was like a ghost D out there.  Nobody within 10 yds of receivers.   Again... MA 2 win Rutgers team.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I do remember. What's that got to do with the upcoming LSU game?


The same thing this game uga/au has to do with you commenting on the seccg.  What thread title is this anyway?... Oh wait....


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. And fields threw 4 td's for over 300 yards.....in the first half


Not impressed


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> The same thing this game uga/au has to do with you commenting on the seccg.  What thread title is this anyway?... Oh wait....


So I can't voice my opinion about an upcoming game?
Do you only post in UGA threads?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> So I can't voice my opinion about an upcoming game?
> Do you only post in UGA threads?


Kirby gators daddy


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Kirby gators daddy


????


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah 


4HAND said:


> So I can't voice my opinion about an upcoming game?
> Do you only post in UGA threads?


Most times yes. Sure you can.  It's all good.  I just find it funny when a team wind a hard fought game that fans of other teams immediately start to troll.   Bottom line......we get the opportunity to play LSU in the seccg.   Because we won the east.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Against Rutgers.   I saw it.  It was like a ghost D out there.  Nobody within 10 yds of receivers.   Again... MA 2 win Rutgers team.


He does that every week. Where have you been.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He does that every week. Where have you been.


Ohio St got a wake up call coming


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah
> 
> Most times yes. Sure you can.  It's all good.  I just find it funny when a team wind a hard fought game that fans of other teams immediately start to troll.   Bottom line......we get the opportunity to play LSU in the seccg.   Because we won the east.


Troll?!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes. In this case it's a verb.  Not a noun


----------



## nickel back (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Easy to see. Bucks have the defense to slow LSU down and the offense to out score them


Well dang, there is no need to play any more games. tOSU is the champs


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah
> 
> Most times yes. Sure you can.  It's all good.  I just find it funny when a team wind a hard fought game that fans of other teams immediately start to troll.   Bottom line......we get the opportunity to play LSU in the seccg.   Because we won the east.


Not Florduh!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 16, 2019)

UGA - thank your coach for out-recruiting his offensive coaching.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Dadgum, I already congratulated y'all. 
Y'all enjoy your win. Don't let us haters bother you. ?
Seriously, LSU will be a handful.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Mercy! Y’all sound like a bunch of women arguing over who gets to use the curling iron first.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Ohio St got a wake up call coming


From who? Georgia?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Good game Aubies.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Mercy! Y’all sound like a bunch of women arguing over who gets to use the curling iron first.


----------



## Grayback (Nov 16, 2019)

Who would’ve thunk there would not be a single field goal attempt in this matchup


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> From who? Georgia?


Did I say Ga?You got it bad,lol


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Mercy! Y’all sound like a bunch of women arguing over who gets to use the curling iron first.


^^That's good right there^^
???


----------



## srb (Nov 16, 2019)

Keep on posting up , I hope it hits 600+


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Grayback said:


> Who would’ve thunk there would not be a single field goal attempt in this matchup


I was talking to a dawg fan at lunch today. He predicted a 23-13 score. He thought there would be a number of field goals


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

Grayback said:


> Who would’ve thunk there would not be a single field goal attempt in this matchup


True. Too much stress for me to notice.


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Grayback said:


> Who would’ve thunk there would not be a single field goal attempt in this matchup



We missed one early.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

Grayback said:


> Who would’ve thunk there would not be a single field goal attempt in this matchup


But there was. AU 1ST POSSESSION.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Congrats dawg fans. Now win out and make the playoff so we can get a tOSU/UGA matchup


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs better start pulling against Baylor!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> But there was. AU 1ST POSSESSION.


Should have went for it. Sun was awful at that angle


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs better start pulling against Baylor!


Bama 2.0 ain't looking too good right now


----------



## henrydaviss (Nov 16, 2019)

And everyone thought Georgia would lose. You heard it right here, Georgia matches up good with LSU. Georgia’s defense is legit. Don’t be Surprised if Georgia beats LSU.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2019)

weagle said:


> We missed one early.


That’s right. Thought about that after my last post.


----------



## srb (Nov 16, 2019)

This


----------



## srb (Nov 16, 2019)

Very first Possession I do believe.....


----------



## RedHills (Nov 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs better start pulling against Baylor!



Hurry...rough 1st qrtr for O.


----------



## TomC (Nov 16, 2019)

2 star offensive minds guiding 5 star talent almost ruined the evening!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

I keep looking at our schedule and LSU is not on it for nest week. Play one game at a time. I get as frustrated with our O like the rest of you. But we went to Auburn, who had a bye week and beat them and I am happy now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe this will stop all the Oregon talk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> LSU will DESTROY them.......


So what would you call what LSU did to the Gators? Did they destroy them?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Poor little haters...

Feels good knowing you guys are in here whining..

It means we’re winning!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what would you call what LSU did to the Gators? Did they destroy them?


They beat our britches!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> They beat our jorts!



FIFY.......


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> FIFY.......


?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

Jorts he said


----------



## Horns (Nov 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I keep looking at our schedule and LSU is not on it for nest week. Play one game at a time. I get as frustrated with our O like the rest of you. But we went to Auburn, who had a bye week and beat them and I am happy now.


I believe Gus was unbeaten after he had a bye week previously as well


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs had 2 yards of offense in 4th qtr? Is that what I heard?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Anybody watching Ole Miss play?  Plumlee could have came to UGA and boy is he a good running QB and has decent enough arm.  He just ran away from LSU's secondary, who is full of 4.3-4.4 40 time guys.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2019)

Against LSU, Auburn had a high powered offense, so did Florida and now Ole Miss, but UF and Auburn sure did not have a high powered offense against UGA defense.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2019)

Grayback said:


> Who would’ve thunk there would not be a single field goal attempt in this matchup


Wrong Carlson wide right


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2019)

I went deer hunting and recorded game , got to watch most of 2nd half , think I’ll have a cool one and watch whole game now !


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 16, 2019)

A win is a win.
A win against the west is a better win.
A win that puts us in the  SECCG is a great win.
Go Dawgs!!! Just win baby!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 16, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Dawgs had 2 yards of offense in 4th qtr? Is that what I heard?


I think so, all lays on Kirby


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Congrats dawg fans. Now win out and make the playoff so we can get a tOSU/UGA matchup



Clemson gonna send someone home early


----------



## weagle (Nov 16, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> A win is a win.
> A win against the west is a better win.
> A win that puts us in the  SECCG is a great win.
> Go Dawgs!!! Just win baby!!!



Yep.  Dogs beat a good team today and in spite of all the momentum at the end of the game, they did what they needed to win.  That should build some confidence when things aren't going well.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 17, 2019)

Weagle anytime you gotta throw it 50 times it’s not a good recipe for a W. 
Think Fromms number is 30, anything around that number or over is usually an L.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2019)

henrydaviss said:


> And everyone thought Georgia would lose. You heard it right here, Georgia matches up good with LSU. Georgia’s defense is legit. Don’t be Surprised if Georgia beats LSU.


LSU allowed Ole Miss to put up 600+ yards.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Anybody watching Ole Miss play?  Plumlee could have came to UGA and boy is he a good running QB and has decent enough arm.  He just ran away from LSU's secondary, who is full of 4.3-4.4 40 time guys.


He was probably a GA lock til they asked him to grey shirt in favor of Fields. ??‍??‍??‍


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Weagle anytime you gotta throw it 50 times it’s not a good recipe for a W.
> Think Fromms number is 30, anything around that number or over is usually an L.



Yep.  Agree 100% except I don't think Gus was forced the run all the passing plays.  I think that's what he thinks will work.  In the end it seems to put us in a position to win, but then what are your odds against top teams?  Even 75% doesn't win championships.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 17, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> He was probably a GA lock til they asked him to grey shirt in favor of Fields. ??‍??‍??‍



Yeap...


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 17, 2019)

Plumlee is a freak running the ball for Ole Miss, can’t help but pull for him.


----------

